

Show HN: DayScore - Keep a routine by keeping score [weekend project] - ukoki
http://dayscore.net/

======
ukoki
Hi HN,

I've just started freelance web development this Summer, and as I had some
spare time this weekend I decided to make DayScore. I built it to satisfy my
own itch, but just making a spreadsheet sounded boring so I ended up making a
web app out of Rails/Heroku/JQuery/MongoDB. Only time will tell if this will
actually help me keep a consistent routine :). All comments and suggestions
welcome.

Cheers, Pete.

PS: Here's what it looks like after a few days of use:
<http://i.imgur.com/Pu5sR.png>

Blog post describing the project <http://ukoki.com/post/32638044434/hacking-
life-with-dayscore>

